# busted up bike



## powbmps (Sep 24, 2010)

Dude, my bike is a little beat up.  Stupid carbon!








Strangely enough it was at the Pinnacle.  Would that be called irony?


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2010)

wtf did you do???

are you OK?

-w


----------



## powbmps (Sep 24, 2010)

Just something we found.  Some kid dragged it up there and left it under a blind jump.  A good reminder to scope your landings.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2010)

Gear shifters on the stem, nice old school. My first road bike was my dad's road bike which had the stem shifters. That was before I moved up to a road bike with down tube shifters, wowzers was that cool. You can't imagine my delight at first shifting with a modern day Shimano 105!


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Gear shifters on the stem, nice old school.



Hey, I resemble that!  Bought my first road bike in college, FUJI, it was configured just like that.  10 speed - that was tops in my days.  We just switched hubs around to get the ratios we wanted.  the real hard core guys had no shifters at all - one ratio.


----------

